# Wild Trout



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Well yesterday I went out to the Allegheny National Forest in search of wild trout. First stream I fished was a direct trib to the Allegheny River and I got a wild brown about 7 in. or so.(escaped before I got a pic) Then we went to some tribs to the Tionesta and caught a bunch of brookies. We then hit another Allegheny trib and caught some more brook trout. Since we caught a brown, and some brookies, all we needed was a rainbow to get the slam, so we fished a wild bow stream. Usually we catch a few bows and some browns at this stream but this time we only had one fish on, so we didn't get all three species. 

Here's some pics

































Underwater release video





On our way home today we fished lake Wilhelm and caught all together about 50 crappie, bluegill, and some perch. Most fish both days were caught on small streamers.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Killer video. What camera / housing were you using?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Its an Olympus Stylus Tough. So far I like it but its out of the water videos and indoor pics aren't the best, but not bad either. Still an awsome camera.


----------

